# This is what goodbye looks like.



## jacksmama (Mar 2, 2013)

Did you notice? The world got a little dimmer this morning about 9:30, when our Charlie girl left it for her new home in Heaven, where, I have no doubt, she promptly reunited with her beloved big brother Jack. They have likely by now found an armchair that would barely contain one of them into which to squeeze their collective bulk. Side by side, forever.


Charlie, thank you for 11 years of light and laughter and love. For being my nap buddy and my foot warmer. For helping me grieve and for helping me learn how to run. For being my copilot. For letting me know, unfailingly, on the off-chance that I didn't hear it, when the babies were crying. For letting Alex hang all over you and for letting Katherine put hats and necklaces on you and for not only tolerating it when we brought home a furry bundle of teeth and reckless energy but for adopting him and being the good mama we always knew you'd be had you had your own babies.


I will miss your smile, your wagging tail, your soft, soft ears. Your paw on my hand, gently urging more petting. I will miss the way you would move over on the couch or the bed when you saw one of us coming, to make sure we'd have enough space. I will miss the intricacies of your spirit. I will miss YOU, every day, forever.


I'm blessed to have known you and called you mine. I am devastated to have lost you. But I am secure in the knowledge that you're not hurting anymore. You fought such a good fight, Chucky. Thank you for staying with us as long as you could.


 Run free, Charlie Bear.

Here's a video montage I made for her ... I can't watch it yet. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2cPZeUeKkE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh my heart aches for you and family. I hope you find peace until you see her again. (hug)


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

What a moving tribute to a wonderful dog.

There really aren't words that can help...so many of us have been through it and you're among people who understand.

Sending a hug to you and your lovely family.


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

So sad to hear this 
She truly sounded like an amazing girl and this is a lovely tribute to her.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss.  what a beautiful tribute to your baby girl.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That tribute was beautiful.
RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry. The tribute was wonderful...


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What a beautiful video - and the pictures of your children, who are, I assume, telling her goodbye, broke my heart. Run free, sweet girl!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

That was a beautiful tribute. I'm so sorry for you and your family, hugs to you all.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Saying goodbye is so hard. I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Hugs...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, and thank you for being honest with your children.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

The video montage was a lovely tribute to your Charlie. May your many happy memories comfort you during this difficult time. I am so sorry.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Bless your heart for giving her such a wonderful loving home and being her best friend. Saying goodbye to these wonderful, loving, innocent creatures is indescribably painful, and my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## jacksmama (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you, everybody. Knowing that people out there understand is helpful at this time. My arms and my eyes and my heart are aching tonight, but I know my girl is at peace. The bed will feel so empty.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

You were always there for the ones you loved. Run free, sweet Charlie . . .


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A beautiful tribute to Charlie with a lot of good memories. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

jacksmama said:


> Thank you, everybody. Knowing that people out there understand is helpful at this time. My arms and my eyes and my heart are aching tonight, but I know my girl is at peace. The bed will feel so empty.


 Tonight before you fall asleep, you're going to feel some pressure on your heart. That's Charlie Bear resting her head on your heart. She's keeping it from breaking for you. She wants you to know there's no more pain and that's her way of thanking you.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I have tears, tears, tears. The love on the faces of your children tells the whole story.

I remember what my 5 year old said when we had to say goodbye to her cat, who was inseparable from my daughter.

She said, "I wish I didn't love her so much . . .then this wouldn't hurt so badly." 

It hurts, it hurts so much, and it hurts because we love them so.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

My heart goes out to you ...<3 I can imagine how you feel ...I lost so many times ... <3 
Don't know what to say except yes ; if we don't love them so much everything would be much easier. But THEY LOVED US and we LOVED THEM and I would never change it ...I am so grateful for that so you should be too( I know you are ) ...even though it is so hard now...<3 Courage 

RIP sweet golden baby and take care of your family now from above <3 

Love & Light


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Charlie girl, will watch your video later on when my eyes are not teary. 
It is the same love and space around is still full of their energy, we cant see them but we can feel, they are still with us in our hearts as they've never left.
Hugs.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

So sad. I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

What a wonderful life. You were truly blessed to have her as part of your family. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Wow those are powerful pictures and a very nice tribute to her. Sorry for your loss, but it looks like she lived a great life and enjoyed every single second of it. 

I dread this day with Maverick.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Charlie Bear. Having a dog to love is wonderful for children - it teaches them about love and loss. My heart goes out to them and to your family during this very sad time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie Bear*

What you wrote about Charlie Bear and her pictures really touched me. 
I am sure she and Jack are having a wonderful reunion.
I've added her to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...list/336474-rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-4.html


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I began to watch your wonderful video tribute to Charlie Bear and had to stop as I couldn't see it for the tears.

There really are no words to ease the void and pain in your heart. Please know that we share your pain and understand your loss.

The love we share with these special Golden souls is precious and everlasting.

May the love and memories you shared comfort your heart in time. I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

What a remarkable video! I am so sorry you are going through this loss of Charlie. The pictures of your children saying goodbye are priceless! My heart goes out to you and your family. I am sure you will cherish her memories for years to come.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Charlie Bear.
I can tell from your words and tribute what a special girl she was and much she was loved and cherished.
Your photo tribute is so beautiful and very touching. I hope in time when you watch it, you'll be able to smile instead of cry when you remember all those precious moments. 

My thoughts are with you as you go through the journey to find peace and your heart to heal. 

Godspeed Charlie Bear


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Your photos choked me up. Such a sad time for you and your family.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful video tribute. Obviously, Charlie knew and gave lots of love. So very sad for you and your family.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I didn't get very far reading your tribute because I couldn't stop the tears. I thought it would be easier to read this morning but it isn't. The pictures with your children are so telling of the love for your sweet Charlie. I will be looking at your video later today after I stop crying. Because your love was so deep your grief is very hard. You and your family are in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jacksmama (Mar 2, 2013)

Goodness, you are all wonderful people. Your words have filled my heart and made me feel less alone. We grieve hard when we love hard, and I loved that golden baby with every fiber of my being. The house feels empty without her, even though she was a quiet and peaceful senior and even though we have a 10-month-old pup, Rusty, who is ... well ... less quiet and peaceful. I remember that the ache starts to fade bit by bit, slowly, so I'm not rushing it. I'm just taking it moment to moment, sending all my love heavenward and hoping she can feel it. 

My 4-year-old daughter said something that struck me hard yesterday morning, when we were lying in bed petting Charlie and talking about how wonderful she is. Out of the blue, she said "She doesn't smile anymore, Mommy." It helped erase any residual worries about whether or not it was time. Charlie was telling us. 

Thank you all for your kind words and for thinking of us.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

God bless you <3 

You did the best you could <3 I've just shared your video on my page where I am fighting against animal abuse. I just had to. I wanted to show LOVE, with tears in my eyes ... I am fighting hatred by LOVE <3 

Thank you for being such a GREAT person and for raising your children as you do. They will be great people there is no doubt <3

Thank you <3 

When the time comes, please come back and send us more photos about Charlie Bear and Rusty <3 

Love & Light


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi...i am so sorry for your loss. Like others here I couldn't stop crying when i read your tribute and watched your video (especially when she comes running to the camera at the end)...But you know what, that video is going to be there to help you through the bad times and when you need a pick me up. Just think of that one scene this way, "When you call me, i'll come running" and I'll always be there for you. Thank you so much for sharing and i wish a peaceful healing for you and your family.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

So terribly sorry for your loss. We unexpectedly lost our Coby yesterday and are completely crushed. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to your sweet Charlie girl. Thank you so much for sharing those precious pictures. They absolutely blew me away... I wish I had the right words to take away your pain...

My thoughts are with you and your beautiful family...


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

> Run free, Charlie Bear.
> 
> Here's a video montage I made for her ... I can't watch it yet.


I tried but I can't watch it either. My thoughts are with you and yours...let the healing begin. Charlie Bear what only passin through. As we all are. I feel your pain


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Coby Love said:


> So terribly sorry for your loss. We unexpectedly lost our Coby yesterday and are completely crushed. Prayers for you and your family.


Oh Coby Love I am so sorry for your loss too  Last 10 days there is something bad in the air because we lost at least 7 Golden Retrievers on this forum GRF and on our GR FB page together. It's such a sad time for many people and for us who are reading because we understand you so much <3 

Let's pray together that this horrible circle stops <3 

Love and Light to all 

God bless


----------



## jacksmama (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm not doing so well today. I have no patience with my kids or husband or anyone else. I don't care about anything, I don't want to do anything. I want Charlie. I want to feel her fur and smell her head and cuddle with her and have her lick my hand. She was such a peaceful soul; her absence is a big, raw, open wound and I'm not strong enough suffer through it. I want her. I want her back. 

It will pass, but there are waves of grief that take my breath away. This is one of them.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Sometimes you just have to remember to take a step then breath. Sometimes it isn't one day at a time but one minute at a time. Sending you cyber hugs.


----------



## wiznsox (Dec 11, 2007)

Thinking of you and sending you a hug


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

jacksmama said:


> I'm not doing so well today. I have no patience with my kids or husband or anyone else. I don't care about anything, I don't want to do anything. I want Charlie. I want to feel her fur and smell her head and cuddle with her and have her lick my hand. She was such a peaceful soul; her absence is a big, raw, open wound and I'm not strong enough suffer through it. I want her. I want her back.
> 
> It will pass, but there are waves of grief that take my breath away. This is one of them.


Thinking of you this morning and sending love, support. It's hard because sometimes you just want to be alone to remember, grieve and work through things. I know that after my Merry went to the Bridge, well meaning comments were abrasive. One person at work, kept wanting me to go out and it took all I could, to not snap her head off. 

Your pictures and video of Charlie are beautiful, I have so much respect for you and how you helped your children say goodbye. I'm so very sorry for your loss ... I know that our world is a little bit dimmer without sweet Charlie, but at the Bridge it's much brighter. Yes, "gold4me" is so right, one minute at a time and you'll get there. Hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jacksmama*



KKaren said:


> Thinking of you this morning and sending love, support. It's hard because sometimes you just want to be alone to remember, grieve and work through things. I know that after my Merry went to the Bridge, well meaning comments were abrasive. One person at work, kept wanting me to go out and it took all I could, to not snap her head off.
> 
> Your pictures and video of Charlie are beautiful, I have so much respect for you and how you helped your children say goodbye. I'm so very sorry for your loss ... I know that our world is a little bit dimmer without sweet Charlie, but at the Bridge it's much brighter. Yes, "gold4me" is so right, one minute at a time and you'll get there. Hugs.


Jacksmama

I agree with Karen and gold4me. Thinking of you -you will get through it one minute at a time. I loved your pictures!


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh, my gosh, Julie. Such a sweet video...had tears from the first moment on seeing your pictures in your initial post and still do writing this. I just lost my Heart Dog, Jackie, back in January, and can feel your pain. Such a sweetie she was, and will always be in your heart. I know it's tough....stay here and there are plenty of people who will comfort you. When you feel you can handle it, you can see my tribute video of Jackson in the link in my sig. Hugs and kisses from our us!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your precious girl, you must all miss her so much. It sounds like she was such a special girl and your children were so lucky to grow up with her. Time does help to ease your pain, it doesn't seem like it now, but it really does - sadly many of us here know exactly how you're feeling, so you're definitely not alone. Your video tribute to her is beautiful, such a kind and gentle girl and it looks like she had a lovely life with a wonderful family.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Hang in there. One day at a time. Maybe on those days you can hide for an hour under the covers. It helps.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Such a special tribute for a special girl. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope the waves of grief are losing their tsunami strength, praying for sadness and grief to turn into remembrance full of beautiful memories and calm ocean of pure love. Hugs.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Charlie - they leave us with so many happy memories but also they leave a hole in our hearts that can never be filled.

I hope that Charlie has found her armchair

Run free and sleep softly Charlie


----------

